# Portable Cooling Unit



## Schuster1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a portable cooling unit for a wine cellar? My cellar is in the basement with no windows. Temperature example would be as follows. When the outside temp is 83 the wine cellar has a interior temperature of 70 with a humidity reading of 51%. I'm not looking spend a lot of money. Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Great looking basement. Do not put a cooling unit in, no need for it. I have about 1400 bottles in my basement which has about the same conditions as yours and there is no need for one.


----------



## Schuster1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I guess I'm just concerned about temperature change plus humidity from winter to summer.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2013)

Schuster1 said:


> I'm not looking spend a lot of money.....



I think this line makes it a mute point. You have a basement cellar. You need a vent to vent the warm exhaust air created by any AC be it a window unit or self contained one. They all have a need for a vent. Window units are cheap but need a good sized window for exhaust. Self contained units are expensive, still need a vent albeit a small one like a dryer vent, plus they are noisy as well since the motor is in the room.

If 70 is all you hit in the Summer you will be fine, not as fine as 60 would be but still fine none the less.


----------

